
I quit my job. Shipped 2 products. Launched a Services business. Now what? - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2011/01/i-quit-my-job-shipped-2-products-launched-a-services-business-with-clients-now-what-part-i+
======
redrory
As much as I cringed when I saw the "Now what?". I loved that post. So
motivational. Mainstreet and Tout are simple but brillant ideas. Keep up the
good work man.

------
wallflower
> I want to reduce the number of clients or simultaneous projects to TWO at
> most.

So, true. The thing most people don't realize about freelancing is that
juggling projects is a massive context switch. And, it is very bad, to
continue the juggling metaphor, to drop a client deliverable while juggling
clients.

------
Tawheed
I know this article is quite lengthy. Any feedback you have on my thinking
process would be awesome and much appreciated.

~~~
nestlequ1k
Interesting post. How many users vs paid users do you have on your current
products?

~~~
Tawheed
Tout has about 700 users, and about ~15 paid users @ $30, with a good number
of people "waiting" for a lower priced solo plan. Braintrust has a higher
number of users, but most of them are no longer active -- so I've stopped
looking too hard until the re-launch.

~~~
richcollins
Congrats on getting people to pay. The biggest surprise the first time that
you create a product is how hard it is to even get anyone to use it
frequently, let alone pay.

~~~
Tawheed
Right. I try to define and track atleast one metric that gauges how sticky and
useful my products are. For Braintrust, I track # of edits, for Tout, I track
# of emails sent.

------
erreon
This is amazingly interesting and inspiring for me. It's my intention to put
out a simple web app every month or two this year. I've been piddling with
programming languages for years and this year was my first year to put out
anything public. Reading things like this excites me even though we come from
completely different positions in life.

------
klbarry
Mainstreet looks great for reselling and Tout looks really friggen awesome, I
wish I heard of them earlier.

